# Calgary,Alberta?



## Max Jordan (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone From calgary? i just moved here last November. I wanna meet people around here. maybe make some friends or just hang out.


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

Moi. Where did you move from?


----------



## Max Jordan (Dec 30, 2013)

i moved in from asia


----------



## Max Jordan (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow 92 views and only 1 replied. Da***.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Im from calgary too. But im broke so cant go out lol.


----------



## anxiousanddepressed (Sep 30, 2013)

I used to live in Calgary, but recently moved back to Montreal


----------

